# What's on your Desktop?



## McMurphy (Feb 2, 2005)

How many of you have some form of art as your desktop wallpaper?

Here is a link to what I have on mine. I opted for some comic book art.


----------



## polymorphikos (Feb 2, 2005)

http://www.scarygoround.com/images/natwp1024.gif

I used to have a beautiful submarine still from the third episode of Walking With Dinosaurs, but someone changed it.


----------



## Leto (Feb 2, 2005)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> How many of you have some form of art as your desktop wallpaper?
> 
> Here is a link to what I have on mine. I opted for some comic book art.


Is it from Mike Deodato ?

Mine is and has been for years a bigger version of this


----------



## Circus Cranium (Feb 2, 2005)

I interviewed Noel Bebee last month for a zine, so I've been sort of on a kick for his art. Currently my desktop is this:

http://www.artoutofline.com/PICS%26SLICES/ilorel.html


----------



## aurelio (Feb 2, 2005)

I guess I'm the boring one.  Mine is gray.  Flat gray.

I do a lot of arwork though, so I got used to having a flat neutral gray.  Otherwise it visually conflicts with whatever I'm working on.


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 2, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Is it from Mike Deodato ?
> 
> Mine is and has been for years a bigger version of this


 
You have a good eye because, yes, it is by Mike Deodato. I haven't had this desktop for all that long considering how many months I stuck with the lame, default one by Dell. 

When I was a kid collecting comics, I followed Peter David's run on the Hulk title so I browsed the net to see if there was any decently cool wallpapers present for the character. I couldn't find any great Dale Keown ones, but this one works.

Do you typically enjoy Deodato's artwork?


----------



## Leto (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh yes, and I have to confess I'm a comics freak since 81. Although I'm not a great fan of the Hulk. 
I've discovered Deodato with a great Wolverine cover.


----------



## Sirathiel (Feb 3, 2005)

Does photography count as art? If yes, I've got an artful desktop wallpaper of my boyfriend. Since he wouldn't appreciate my posting his pictures all over the net you'll have to go with your imagination:

It was taken in the Alps of Italy while we were on vacation last summer. The background is a lush green and he is absolutely adorable...


----------



## ommigosh (Feb 3, 2005)

I have the Holy Grail from the posters advertising Monty Python's film of the same name.  Mostly because I have always loved the work of Terry Gilliam but also because it's a fun thing to have on the desktop.


----------



## WarlikeMenelaos (May 30, 2005)

I have a picture I drew myself, a reconstruction of the ancient Greek city of Mycenae. Its based mainly on other artists versions of the city and my own creative flair. I would like to put it up for all to see but its terrible and a first draft, I'm redoing it with colour!!


----------



## Neon (May 31, 2005)

I enjoy having some type of structural looking abstract picture on my desktop.  But I don't use any fancy windows editors or anything to make all the icons/menus crazy.  I've found a great site for wallpaper to be www.deviantart.com  so check it out!


----------



## Amber (Jun 10, 2005)

I usually have a pen and ink drawing of Heero Yuy from Gundam Wing.

Though I also have my handmade collage of Gackt photos


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 10, 2005)

Piles of sh1te, half finished weapons, a coffee cup, random cd's, a camera, sword oil, some dice, 2 mobile phones, a bowl of strawberries, 1 visible of 3 5.1 surround speakers, more random crap, 10 History & Religion books, WoW CD, mp3 player, keys, more keys, keys for a car I no longer own....

Hmm

I may need to tidy


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Earos (Jun 11, 2005)

At work it's a dilbert comic strip... At home it's a generic windows background...


----------



## McMurphy (Jun 13, 2005)

*The All Important Update*

I know have a group pic of the anime characters in the series Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: The All Important Update*



			
				McMurphy said:
			
		

> I know have a group pic of the anime characters in the series Cowboy Bebop.


 
if you have seen the film then you know vincent volaju, my mates say i look nearly identical to him.






as for my desktop i have a pic off VTM-Bloodlines


----------



## Anjana (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.penny-arcade.com/cts_800.jpg

I like having dark backgrounds, and I love the Cardboard Tube Samurai.


----------



## a|one (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a virus that covers my desktop, it tells me in broken english that everything in my life will be ruined if I dont click on a link and download a program to get rid of spyware.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/

Go there and download that...run it and with a bit of luck your problems will be over...apart from that visit the McAfee website and use their online virus scanner.

I'd also suggest getting a firewall and perhaps using Firefox instead of IE.


----------



## a|one (Jun 14, 2005)

I have the Norton firewall and I've been using mozilla for months.


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: The All Important Update*



			
				Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> if you have seen the film then you know vincent volaju, my mates say i look nearly identical to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The ivory Goddess and my white mistress 

I have a tropical rainforest background thing lots of colour in it


----------



## ASGARD (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a surreal art work of mine as my desktop.



Gizmo is going to hell with the grim riper







And spike is reaching for god’s hand.


----------



## Calis (Jun 17, 2005)

This is my old back ground, at the moment it is LaDanian Tomlinson, an NFL player.

but this is my last fantasy one and probably my most fav picture.


----------



## jenna (Jun 17, 2005)

mine changes every few weeks, depending on my mood. i normally have some sort of art, the one i had up until yesterday was called Les Huguenots i don't know if that's the artist or the name of the artwork. but right now i have a collage of Tomas Scheckter, my fave Indy driver, who won the IRL race at Texas last weekend


----------



## Imlaya (Jun 17, 2005)

Mine is always changing according my strange and erratic whims.

This is what's there right now:


----------



## ajdecon (Jun 24, 2005)

I doubt it counts as art, but mine is a _beautiful _photo of Apollo 17, lifting off at night...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 24, 2005)

A picture of PJ Harvey. I'm kinda pathetic that way.


----------



## Calis (Jun 24, 2005)

knivesout said:
			
		

> A picture of PJ Harvey.



who?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 24, 2005)

Simply the finest female singer/songwriter around, IMHO. Linky: http://www.pollyharvey.co.uk/


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 24, 2005)

I used to have a sketch of mine on my desktop, but it wasn't related to fantasy. I am obsessed with horseracing and right now I have a photo of a racehorse I took at Keeneland Racecourse in April 2005. Her name is Madcap Escapade. I paint and sketch horses mostly. Not a big market for them, but I enjoy it very much. I've done a couple of sci-fi things but nothing spectacular. The last one I did was of a dragon.


----------



## Medieval (Jun 25, 2005)

Guild Wars.


----------

